# Khulis & El natural?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Anybody keep these guys in their natural tank?
I hear they like to dig when they're scared.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

khuli loaches like to dig in sand. i have two in my planted tank, they dont like to dig in flourite


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

They don't dig in my natural tank with Eco complete over soil. They do have wood and dense plants to hide under/in so that may help.


----------



## dt78 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a few in my planted tank which has a top layer of sand. I have seen them burrow into the sand on occation but most of the time they seem to just hind under plant leaves or under slate slabs I have sitting tipped at various angles in the tank. 

I have also seen 5 - 6" drag marks in the sand on occation but don't know if they are from the loaches or from the MTS snails I added to the tank to mix the sand after noticing that the loaches didn't really do as much as I was told they would.


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

One time I set up a tank with an undergravel filter. I added two khuli loaches and in a few months both disappeared. I figured they died. 5 years later I dismantled the tank. There they were, still alive, living under the undergravel filter. Just an anecdote, I know it's not very helpful


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

wow... what could they eat down there?


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> wow... what could they eat down there?


Ungergravel filters pull out waste from the gravel (uneaten food, etc.) so....They could have eaten that....BTW: I have 2 Kuhlies in my 29G and they eat EVERYTHING!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I have two in my 125 gallon NPT. It's densly planted with hardly any substrate that's not covered by rooted plants. and they seem to do fine hiding in the plants. I've never seen them even attempt to burrow in the substrate. I hardly even see them these days as they stay back amongst the taller plants.


----------

